# See Celeste Run [Playtime 08/07/2011]



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a rare early day play time for my girls and they did surprisingly well in being active and I captured some footage I wanted to share.

Feral's Video is significantly longer and will be posted shortly.

Please ignore someone was watching netflix in the background XD

See Celeste Run


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow!  She's giving them wheels a workout! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Wow!  She's giving them wheels a workout! :lol:


She never quits but cannot stay still for anything, Feral has been less wheel active I think due to quilling hard to run when you have to scratch as little quills are poking through


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEE she's so cute!!! I love how her body just kind of hovers in the same spot and her little legs are a blur!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

The video of her grooming herself is just precious! Delia doesn't like that. I think she prefers for me to have to scrub off her poopy boots XD


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all she is a real peach and so gosh darn sweet aside from wanting to taste me lol. She is hyperactive in movement and I love how her legs are always fully erect when she moves where as Feral is more like I'll just creep over here lol. You will see when I post Feral's video in a few hours XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Wow! I don't know if I ever saw he legs! She looks like she's having a grand time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha you can imagine my surprise to get her a month after Feral and the complete difference in their ways of moving about. Feral is so cautious and alert while Celeste is jsut liek do I go here?> No there? Maybe Here? Run Run Run Nibble on a kibble, Maybe Here! Sniff Sniff, No Here!, Kibble Nibble! Run Run Run Run Run Oh whats over here!

I could easily figure thats got to be whats going on the way she moves, IDK if hedgies can have ADHD but shes got something lol


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hahah ADHD could be possible.. look at her go! i love how much energy she has!! she's such a doll


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't turn my back on her if she's not in a contained area she can cross an entire large room in a second.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

she is too cute!!! that's so awesome she ran on both wheels for you! I got Lulu to let me watch her run once, a few days after I got her but now she does those the frozen hedgie stance slowly rocking back and forth when I catch her wheeling :lol:

I also love the part where she goes over and sniffs Feral like "whatcha doinnn" and a few seconds later feral comes creepin over like "ok daddys not watching me, what are you doing over here that's so important?" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> she is too cute!!! that's so awesome she ran on both wheels for you! I got Lulu to let me watch her run once, a few days after I got her but now she does those the frozen hedgie stance slowly rocking back and forth when I catch her wheeling :lol:
> 
> I also love the part where she goes over and sniffs Feral like "whatcha doinnn" and a few seconds later feral comes creepin over like "ok daddys not watching me, what are you doing over here that's so important?" :lol:


You should see the video of Feral and Celeste's guest appearances in it


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: ! I wonder what she'd clock at. I wish some of my hogs were that active, would crack me up everytime!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Once I got her the whole sonic the hedgehog being fast thing made complete sense....

No lie first night she ran for 5 hours nearly nonstop her poop boots were epic


----------

